# What pads to get?



## exile999 (Jan 3, 2017)

Im sorry this must of been asked a billion times but I can't get the search thing to work. Im not buying oem pads they want $250 for a set here.....WHAT!? what are OEM made of anyway ceramic metallic or organic?

This comes to my next point I've talked to a dozen people and conflicting crap every where!!! I drove 90% of my driving on the highway every single day for work. What pads would be best for me? I want long lasting but I also don't want to spend a million dollars. Also ceramics say they are louder...im not sure what that means as the pads on now on my 2012 Cruze are completely silent... Maybe it's the $250 part of it? But I doubt it. I looked up to try and listen to what ceramics would sound like and all I got was videos of horrible screeching noises Everytime the brakes are applied.

Thanks for the help


----------



## exile999 (Jan 3, 2017)

*Which type of brake pad for me?*

Im sorry this must of been asked a billion times but I can't get the search thing to work. Im not buying oem pads they want $250 for a set here.....WHAT!? what are OEM made of anyway ceramic metallic or organic?

This comes to my next point I've talked to a dozen people and conflicting crap every where!!! I drove 90% of my driving on the highway every single day for work. What pads would be best for me? I want long lasting but I also don't want to spend a million dollars. Also ceramics say they are louder...im not sure what that means as the pads on now on my 2012 Cruze are completely silent... Maybe it's the $250 part of it? But I doubt it. I looked up to try and listen to what ceramics would sound like and all I got was videos of horrible screeching noises Everytime the brakes are applied.

Thanks for the help


----------



## mikestony (Jan 17, 2013)

Hmm, you may get a lot of differing opinions about that. However, I also do 90% highway driving and I am happy with my recent install of Wagner Thermo-quiet semi metallic pads. I expect them to fall apart before I wear them out 
Funny side note--my rear shoes are the original shoes and I'm at 115,000 miles 

Edit: oh, and as far as the ceramics, personally I don't think they stop any better than my semi metallic. Also, very little dust with the Wagners by the way. Then again, I don't brake much! (highway driving)


----------



## exile999 (Jan 3, 2017)

mikestony said:


> Hmm, you may get a lot of differing opinions about that. However, I also do 90% highway driving and I am happy with my recent install of Wagner Thermo-quiet semi metallic pads. I expect them to fall apart before I wear them out
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah im at 219,000km and my rear pads have 9mm left on them lol (factory original)


----------



## cruze01 (Mar 25, 2011)

I'm at 80K on the OEM'S, I'd have nothing else! Their only $90 on Amazon!

https://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B01E6GGDN6/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o03_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

Semi-metallic has better bite than ceramic pads, and won't wear out your rotors as quickly as ceramics will. You don't need expensive ones but I wouldn't get the absolute cheapest set either.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

I would suggest EBC Greenstuff semi-metallic for grippier braking or plain Jane Duralast ceramics for long lasting pads. I also suggest Centrex high carbon rotors.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

I agree with Blasirl. The Duralasts are good pads or what I have been using at least on my 2012 Eco were pads from ORielly. About $50. They were Ceramics and stopped well.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

exile999 said:


> Im sorry this must of been asked a billion times but I can't get the search thing to work. Im not buying oem pads they want $250 for a set here.....WHAT!? what are OEM made of anyway ceramic metallic or organic?
> 
> This comes to my next point I've talked to a dozen people and conflicting crap every where!!! I drove 90% of my driving on the highway every single day for work. What pads would be best for me? I want long lasting but I also don't want to spend a million dollars. Also ceramics say they are louder...im not sure what that means as the pads on now on my 2012 Cruze are completely silent... Maybe it's the $250 part of it? But I doubt it. I looked up to try and listen to what ceramics would sound like and all I got was videos of horrible screeching noises Everytime the brakes are applied.
> 
> Thanks for the help


 A Billion and one. You started this same thread in the Wheel Tire & Brake section where it belongs. Now we are in the general appearance section?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Eddy Cruze said:


> A Billion and one. You started this same thread in the Wheel Tire & Brake section where it belongs. Now we are in the general appearance section?


But it is in the Gen1 Wheels, Tires, Brakes, & Suspension section - at least on my computer...


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Blasirl said:


> But it is in the Gen1 Wheels, Tires, Brakes, & Suspension section - at least on my computer...


It has been relocated, now post 1 & 2 . Good work and by the way the CT Search box, powered by Google seems to work better than you would expect!


----------



## exile999 (Jan 3, 2017)

Eddy Cruze said:


> exile999 said:
> 
> 
> > Im sorry this must of been asked a billion times but I can't get the search thing to work. Im not buying oem pads they want $250 for a set here.....WHAT!? what are OEM made of anyway ceramic metallic or organic?
> ...


I originally posted in the wrong forum then I fixed it. Don't know wtf is wrong with your computer. Also no need to be an ass the search function does not work on my mobile phone and I don't have a computer.

Thanks,


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

:tank::tank::shoot::blowup::shoot::storm::blowup::storm::tank::tank::shoot::shoot:


----------



## mechguy78 (Jun 6, 2016)

Blasirl said:


> I would suggest EBC Greenstuff semi-metallic for grippier braking or plain Jane Duralast ceramics for long lasting pads. I also suggest Centrex high carbon rotors.


I currently have the EBC green stuff pads on the Cruze and always ran them on the Sunfire, they are organic. I agree on the grippier feel as that was the reasoning for running them. 

I tend to suggest ceramic pads for city driving and organic for highway. Semi metallic and metallic are too hard for my liking.


----------



## exile999 (Jan 3, 2017)

Your a car enthusiast or expert you should be used to the same questions being asked. It happens for every single item someone is an expert at. I get asked the same questions over and over and over again and I am happy to give responses to people based on the knowledge I know about my work, forums should not be any different yet every forum there is someone that will cry "Google it". Forums are for friendly INDIVIDUALIZED discussion to assure people of their questions.

Thank you everyone for the suggestions above. Very thankful for your help


----------



## exile999 (Jan 3, 2017)

Blasirl said:


> I would suggest EBC Greenstuff semi-metallic for grippier braking or plain Jane Duralast ceramics for long lasting pads. I also suggest Centrex high carbon rotors.


Wow those are some heavy duty looking rotors. Out of my price range though. With where I live I deal with a TON of road salt in the winter and they mess up rotors pretty quick. These may last longer im assuming but usually up here they say change your rotors with every brake job... I still am going to get something better than what the mechanic put in last time because I don't like how bad they look right now.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

exile999 said:


> Your a car enthusiast or expert you should be used to the same questions being asked. It happens for every single item someone is an expert at. I get asked the same questions over and over and over again and I am happy to give responses to people based on the knowledge I know about my work, forums should not be any different yet every forum there is someone that will cry "Google it". Forums are for friendly INDIVIDUALIZED discussion to assure people of their questions.


When you post the same question in three different locations you clutter up the board. May you find the Pad you seek with no further links to 1500+ 2012 CruzeTalk owners who wanted to share their pads knowledge with you.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Ladies and gentlemen: It looks like the OP has been given some options for his consideration and offered strategies to find others should he wish to explore them. As a result I will close this thread to prevent the development of any further hard feelings among our valued membership. 

In the meantime should you wish to offer anything further to the OP in response to his query kindly do so via PM.


----------

